# Getting US pension in the UK



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Shel, I can take my question to the tax board (and I'm a long way off from needing an answer), but since the topic was opened...

I don't plan to work in the UK, but I will be collecting a US based employment pension (I'm making the move late in life). Since I will be collecting money, probably around 50K+ converted to pounds, will this be taxable to me in the UK? I will still be paying US taxes on the income, it's withheld when it's paid.

Sorry for the highjack of the OP.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

salix said:


> Shel, I can take my question to the tax board (and I'm a long way off from needing an answer), but since the topic was opened...
> 
> I don't plan to work in the UK, but I will be collecting a US based employment pension (I'm making the move late in life). Since I will be collecting money, probably around 50K+ converted to pounds, will this be taxable to me in the UK? I will still be paying US taxes on the income, it's withheld when it's paid.
> 
> Sorry for the highjack of the OP.


This is more appropriate for the tax board where I am moving it.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, I did just type the question up here with more detail, so this can be removed.

Thanks.


----------

